# Compare Router Bit Brands



## wormwood (Aug 6, 2008)

Gentlemen, I hope you would be kind enough to offer some advice. 

I tend to buy Freud router bits routinely.

I am tempted to buy other brands because of the costs but I'm unsure of the quality.

Would some one direct me to a comparison or perhaps offer their opinions of Freud vs Amana vs CMT etc?


I searched but could not find this.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I find Freud and Ammana to be excellent bits, CMT pretty good also.:smile:


----------



## mike65072 (Apr 13, 2008)

For my frequently used profiles I have mainly Whitesides and a few Freuds. Most of my other bits are MLCS (decently quality, good selection and good price).


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I cut my aluminum jigs with Whiteside woodworking grade bits and they outlast anything else I have tried. 











.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

IMHO my best bits are Whiteside, Infinity, and Eagle America, with Freud and CMT in close company. For a little less money I'll also use Katana and Price Cutter bits when they fit the bill. When a bargain bit is suitable I look to MLCS, Woodline, Woodriver, and Grizzly. 

Here's a comparison that FWW did a few years ago:


----------



## wormwood (Aug 6, 2008)

knotscott said:


> IMHO my best bits are Whiteside, Infinity, and Eagle America, with Freud and CMT in close company. For a little less money I'll also use Katana and Price Cutter bits when they fit the bill. When a bargain bit is suitable I look to MLCS, Woodline, Woodriver, and Grizzly.
> 
> Here's a comparison that FWW did a few years ago:


 Wonderfully helpful, just the kind of thing I was looking for, thanks!!!


----------

